# Ommac assains - new cage gladiators



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Liverpool olympia

8/08/09

PRO

MAIN EVENT

70KG *Paul Sass *v Aidon Marron

70KG Ian Jones v *Kurt Warburton*

62kg *James Mcguiness *v Steve Mcombe

77kg *Lee Chadwick *v Shaun Lomas

84kg Alex Cook v *Alex Makhonin*

70kg *Mick Bowman *v Norman Parke

84kg *Tony Moran *v Richard Taylor

70kg *Aaron Wilkinson *v Afnan Saeed

70kg Ashley Smith v TBC

70kg Michael Wilkinson v tbc

77kg Chris Hoban v tbc

Semi Pro Undercard

60kg Pietro Menga v Bernard Mcguigan

66kg Greg Severs v Anthony Scullion

73kg Uche Ihiekwe v Keith Fowles

70kg Gary Waters v tbc

HW Dan Abbott v tbc

Good luck to uk mma sponsored fighters, Lee chadwick, Paul sass & Mick bowman


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i always see paul finishing up when i go for my one on ones at next gen never really spoke to him just the nod hello like but he's kick ass from what i've seen in the gym

might go check this one out


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

yep i'm deffo goin who else is?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

me and Si-k will be cageside


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i'll be ground floor but not cageside unfortunatly


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Look out for me i'll be the one looking like me


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

dunno what you look like they pulled down all those wanted posters around town


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good event so far, about 6 fights in so a few more to go not a great night for my lads though jay mcguiness and mick bowman both got beat lee chadwick up next


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

marc said:


> Good event so far, about 6 fights in so a few more to go not a great night for my lads though jay mcguiness and mick bowman both got beat lee chadwick up next


You cornering tonight?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No mate havin a well deserved night off from everythin and enjoying a few cageside beers!! Paul sass won heel hook for a change lee chadwick won rnc knock out of the night goes to wolfslairs tony moran with a well executed head kick


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice!!! Asif he didn't bring the Sassangle out to play! Good results tho!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man, I'm still playing replays of that headkick in my head...feckin awsome - Sass the man, made up for Lee (he's been training his ground game hard for that fight and it showed...he moved the fastest I've ever seen him on the deck (especially for a big dude!), gutted for Mick and Jay.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there gunna be some vids?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Come on Sass lad! nice!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

djkt said:


> Is there gunna be some vids?


It will be on p4tv.com in the next few days ill put it up as soon as it goes on


----------

